# Points and Condenser



## Bill Ashton (Oct 12, 2017)

I have a 1954 Massy Harris Pacer 16 tractor with a Y91 Continental engine (4 cyl) with a Autolite distributor, looking for a points and condenser, does NAPA or CARQUEST or any other parts place have these and would you have the parts numbers. Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've had great luck with these guys.You may want to set yourself up with an account and order your parts. 
https://www.steinertractor.com/ABC328-ignition-tune-up-kit
I live up in Canada and I get great service and fast delivery..... no complains so far!
Welcome to the forum by the way! Show us some pictures of that Pacer when you can, and if you get a chance, add it to our registry and tell us a little about it.
Cheers
Bill


----------



## Bill Ashton (Oct 12, 2017)

pogobill said:


> I've had great luck with these guys.You may want to set yourself up with an account and order your parts.
> https://www.steinertractor.com/ABC328-ignition-tune-up-kit
> I live up in Canada and I get great service and fast delivery..... no complains so far!
> Welcome to the forum by the way! Show us some pictures of that Pacer when you can, and if you get a chance, add it to our registry and tell us a little about it.
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me Bill, I also live in Canada "Nova Scotia", I do use Steinertractor now but found their tune up kits a little on the cheap side, condenser lasted 20 minutes and the points lasted about 18 hours, carbon post in the center of the distributor cap fell out when I opened the box it came in, I'm looking for a higher end set like Blue Streak or Standard.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow, that sucks! Not sure about any of these vintage tractor parts now that you've shared that! I've had trouble with Ford parts from AI parts. Must be all cheap take offs.


----------



## Bill Ashton (Oct 12, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Wow, that sucks! Not sure about any of these vintage tractor parts now that you've shared that! I've had trouble with Ford parts from AI parts. Must be all cheap take offs.


I think so, some other parts I got from them were OK, I'm hoping some other members on this forum will have an answer for me.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Whereabouts in Nova Scotia are you?


----------



## Bill Ashton (Oct 12, 2017)

marc_hanna said:


> Whereabouts in Nova Scotia are you?


Shubenacadie East, near Wildlife Park.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I’m not that far from you - I’m near Westville. 

Anyway, there’s a Pacer for sale not too far from you - Moose River Gold Mines area. I saw it on Facebook Marketplace for $1400. It looks fully restored.


----------



## Bill Ashton (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks marc-hanna for the info, but one pacer is enough for me, mine works great and all I need is to source good ignition parts.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I thought maybe this fellow might have some insights for you, given he’s restored one.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

You being from Canada is the IH 454 a very common tractor up there?

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I haven’t seen a 454 specifically but I’m sure there’s a few around. I have seen a 444 and an 844s. Lots of Massey’s, Fords, McCormicks, etc.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

My reason for asking is I have one I'm in the process of restoring and here in Texas I haven't seen any and I keep my on all State and they don't get to many in for salvage, was wondering if you might know of any places up there that might have one.

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I can keep my eye out for one. Is it something, that if I find one, you’d be interested in having shipped down to you?


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

That would be great if you would do something like that.

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I can do that. Do you have s frieght company in mind?


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

All I need is a piece of sheet metal about 30'' long and about 6" wide in the mail will work for me. If you give me your email address I can send you a picture of what I need.

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

I sent a picture I hope you can open it.

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Bill Ashton (Oct 12, 2017)

Finally gave up looking for points and condenser for my old tractor, ordered electronic ignition for the old thing, " hot-spark.com/1-3aut4u1.htm"


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

I use all State for the parts I need there cheap and ship fast.

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

There's a place up there where you live called Chown tractor part's that might be able to help you with your old tractor.

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

That’s a about a 3 hour drive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2017)

Here's a link to Massey-Ferguson website. you should be able to use their find a dealer button and get part numbers at least. If you have part number, a GOOD Napa counterman can cross to NAPA part. http://www.masseyferguson.us/parts-and-service.html
You have a dealer in Nova Scotia!


----------



## motsinger75 (May 15, 2017)

Bill Ashton said:


> I have a 1954 Massy Harris Pacer 16 tractor with a Y91 Continental engine (4 cyl) with a Autolite distributor, looking for a points and condenser, does NAPA or CARQUEST or any other parts place have these and would you have the parts numbers. Thanks


If you can find a napa that still has the old hardcopies they can probably hook you up. My local napa kept thier books and was able to help me with my old deere.


----------



## txpoweranger (Mar 17, 2017)

At the Napa here where I live if I take them the old part that I need they usually can match it up.

Sent from my K88 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Arkie (Aug 6, 2014)

You might also check and see if Petronix make a ignition system for that rig.

The Petronix system is really slick, does away with the points and condenser and uses you coil and distributor. Average price is around $100.

You can find Petronix info doing a online search.
O reillys automotive is the Petronix distributor in this neck of the woods but you can find data on line first about your rig.

Also if the points are going away fast You might check the DC amps to the points. If amps over 3 amps the points are not going to live very long. 2 amps is even better.

If the DC amps are over 3 you could have a bad coil or a bad ballast resistor or need a ballast resistor to limit the current.
Some ignition coils have the built in ballast resistor and some coils require a external ballast resistor.

To read the DC amps connect a DC ammeter to the neg post of the coil and other side of ammeter to ground and turn on the key with the points open and read the amps.


----------



## gregjo1948 (Nov 13, 2015)

Bill Ashton said:


> Thanks for getting back to me Bill, I also live in Canada "Nova Scotia", I do use Steinertractor now but found their tune up kits a little on the cheap side, condenser lasted 20 minutes and the points lasted about 18 hours, carbon post in the center of the distributor cap fell out when I opened the box it came in, I'm looking for a higher end set like Blue Streak or Standard.


Are running 6 or 12 volt system?
I get a lot of parts from Yesterday's Tractor.com and have done well with with them.


----------



## Arkie (Aug 6, 2014)

I worked on the old welders with Continental engines and never had any problems finding parts. Just use the model number off the engine.

Here is some more electronic conversion info for those type engines.
http://www.hot-spark.com/1-3AUT4U1.htm

I have old 6 volt and 12volt ignition systems that are 20 years old and points and condenser still operating ok.
Suspect you have addition electrical ignition problems if your points are short lived maybe too much current going thru the points. Seen this quite often when points do not last very long and very rarely actually see a* bad* condenser.

Have you checked the points amps? (you can do this even without any points in the distributor)


----------



## crawdaddy (Dec 7, 2011)

Bill Ashton said:


> Thanks for getting back to me Bill, I also live in Canada "Nova Scotia", I do use Steinertractor now but found their tune up kits a little on the cheap side, condenser lasted 20 minutes and the points lasted about 18 hours, carbon post in the center of the distributor cap fell out when I opened the box it came in, I'm looking for a higher end set like Blue Streak or Standard.


Greetings Bill < I am in Nova Scotia Canada,and I have a John Deere 2020 Diesel.. I buy my tractor parts at" canadiantractorpartsdirect.com" They are so much cheaper than at the "JD" dealer for parts.I highly recomment them for prompt,satisfactory parts and service.They sell same parts as you'd usually get from the dealer,but at 70% of the price...Hope this is of help..They sell for most makes


----------

